# 42 and just now getting it part two



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

You go mama.I am a omther to a 17 year old who will be 18 in June.I am having a hard time adjusting even now.My WHOLE life has been built around my son.So when he is off to college I will really have to find myself.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Isn't it exciting!! Time for YOU!!


----------

